# A simple fix to parcel shelf rattling



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

As we probably all have experienced the parcel shelf is a common rattling annoyance. I believe Audi remedies this by sticking some felt on the two main culprits. However the felt is not very resilient, and over time wears through and the rattling comes back. 
So here I have a simple guide to highlight yes the rattling is common and yes there is an easy fix. All you need is a pair of scissors and some sticky back velcro (fluffy part).



On either side of the round pull knobs you where you may find worn through felt, measure and cut a piece of sticky back velcro (fluffy piece). 
Cut a cross into your 2 pieces of velcro by folding it in half and snipping a little in the middle and then folding it the other way and snipping it again.
(Cutting a cross into the velcro instead of a punch hole is important as it adds extra rattle protection, the nipples push the cut flaps into the holes and provide an extra barrier between the nipple and the plastic connector. You may also want to add a little piece of insulating tape to each nipple if you want to go OTT :roll: )



Remove the backing and stick to the parcel shelf like so, with the cut in line with the hole.



Measure and cut 2 more pieces of velcro (fluffy piece) for the 2 bottom tabs.



Stick and cut to shape.



Place the parcel shelf back, clean up and enjoy, no more rattling


----------



## andy318is (Apr 26, 2012)

Excellent!! I really must do this.... thank you for putting the 'how to' together


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Mine has fallen off again :lol: :roll:


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

ashfinlayson said:


> Mine has fallen off again :lol: :roll:


Sometimes helps with old velcro, where the glue is that much stickier. If that fails there's always superglue :lol:


----------



## Steve in Ireland (Oct 13, 2017)

I took the shelf off yesterday for carrying stuff, so I've tried this cure today. Fingers crossed!
(For reasons I can not remember, I have a bag of furry Velcro pieces in my desk drawer, but no hooked bits at all.) :?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Great solution!

But just an FYI - adhesives are temperature sensitive. Being it's now winter, you might want to do this in a warmed up garage AND make sure your adhesisves are also at the recommended temperature. For example, Loctite 5-minute epoxy application temperature is between 39°F (4°C) to 95°F (35°C).


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

Gunna give this one a go too... I say me I'll just get my boy to do it whilst I watch tv


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ Ady - Have the missus bring you a beer while you're at it!


----------



## Steve in Ireland (Oct 13, 2017)

SwissJetPilot said:


> But just an FYI - adhesives are temperature sensitive. Being it's now winter, you might want to do this in a warmed up garage AND make sure your adhesisves are also at the recommended temperature. For example, Loctite 5-minute epoxy application temperature is between 39°F (4°C) to 95°F (35°C).


With this particular fix, you can do it indoors. I used Evo-Stik "Impact", which is a rubbery glue. Epoxy sets rigid, which would probably not be an advantage for this application.


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ Ady - Have the missus bring you a beer while you're at it!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: excellent call my friend!


----------



## ChasingCrows (Sep 30, 2017)

I haven't given my parcel shelf a 2nd thought but went for a poke around and the bit by the seats came off in my hand, Grrr!! !, the ends are broken and the previous owner has obviously just let it rest in place.
I bought the car 2.5 months ago, could i still complain to the garage where i bought the car i wonder ?


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

I ripped mine out and the holding brackets too several years ago and couldn't be happier.


----------

